# PETA is evil



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

PETA ticks me off so much. Some PETA nut called my friend a murdering explicative for buying a betta with a 10 gallon tank kit for her 6 year old non-verbal autistic son since she knows fish can help autistic children. They certainly help me with my autism.​


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I really support PETA and the great work that they do, please don't judge all PETA followers by the comments of this one person. I wholeheartedly support PETA but I have do disagree with the un-called for comments made by that individual, I think getting the betta is a great idea and the fact that they bought a 10 gallon tank kit is definitely something to be praised, sounds like the betta is getting a great home to me


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would say before you support an organization like that read up on what they stand for. As an animal lover I am very much against PETA.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I would say before you support an organization like that read up on what they stand for. As an animal lover I am very much against PETA.
> 
> http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


One of their guys recently caught heck over euthanizing a perfectly adoptable family of cats.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

As someone who worked at a real shelter and who has worked with real organizations out there to save animals PETA makes me angry. I am just happy more people see the truth of these soulless monsters each day.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I know someone who gave PETA their animal to adopt out, then found out they killed him


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

The sad reality is that while irresponsible pet owners continue to refuse to desex their animals and let them wander and breed at will then euthanasia of perfectly healthy animals will continue to happen because the sad reality is that not all of them are going to find homes no matter how adorable or adoptable they are.

So called no kill shelters are not always a more humane option, large dogs have been kept in crates without being let out for 12 years and have developed such horrible psychological problems that they are deemed not suitable to re-home. 

I wish to make one thing quite clear however, just because I support PETA in general does not necessarily mean that I agree with every single thing that they do. However on a whole they save the lives of a lot of animals and work to stop cruel practices which is definitely something I support.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> The sad reality is that while irresponsible pet owners continue to refuse to desex their animals and let them wander and breed at will then euthanasia of perfectly healthy animals will continue to happen because the sad reality is that not all of them are going to find homes no matter how adorable or adoptable they are.
> 
> So called no kill shelters are not always a more humane option, large dogs have been kept in crates without being let out for 12 years and have developed such horrible psychological problems that they are deemed not suitable to re-home.
> 
> I wish to make one thing quite clear however, just because I support PETA in general does not necessarily mean that I agree with every single thing that they do. However on a whole they save the lives of a lot of animals and work to stop cruel practices which is definitely something I support.


You might support PETA, but PETA doesn't support you. Just sayin.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's actually proven PETA causes more harm than good. I'll continue to put my support towards the ASPCA TRUE animal hero's not liers and murders like PETA. The ASPCA saves more animals than PETA could ever dream of since PETA really never has real rescues only little video's they put together that are more than not doctored.

Also I work at a no kill shelter and we adopt all our dogs out just fine because of the system we have created. We have never had dogs at a shelter for more than 3 months, average is 5 days. PETA just doesn't try because their mission is to eradicate domestic animals. Sad but true.

Plus looking at what PETA adopts out...7 animals in ONE year....that's not HELPING anything. My shelter adopts out over 2,000 animals a year.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I don't know what the SPCA is like where you are but they are hopeless here, they hardly ever bother to investigate complaints and they only keep cats for a max of 24 hours before euthanasia, dogs they keep up to three days. Some animals are put down on the spot. A kitten was found lost, it had run away from the owners house, the SPCA put it down immediately because they believed it had ring worm, did they bother to get the vet to look at it...... no. The kitten had simply had an allergic reaction to a flea shampoo that the owners had been using when the kitten escaped. Later that day the owners asked the SPCA had they seen or heard anything about their kitten. They came back and gave them the dead cat. The owners were horrified. 

Our neighbor worked for them at the time and quit because of the terrible things that were happening that he did not agree with. I believe that the SPCA does a wonderful job in some areas but in our local area they are not all cracked up what they are supposed to be.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

PETA is really terrible Veggiegirl. I don't think they are as extreme in Australia, but overseas in America they protest everything and try and make laws that would end the existence of domesticated pets. 

PETA's goal is to completely wipe out all domesticated animals. At the core of it that is their only goal. 

A lot of people are very scared by them as an organisation as they have a lot of backing financially, and a lot of celebrities endorse them.

I feel with an organisation like PETA that you cannot support one part of it, without supporting the other.

Animal welfare is a great cause, animal *rights* is not.

Also the RSPCA is fairly bad as well here. I have heard/read a lot of not so savoury stories from dog breeders.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

PETA do stop extremely cruel animal testing and expose companies that do it so that has to be a good thing right?

And they educate schools that still perform extremely cruel dissection practices on rats etc so that they now use online animated dissections again this is surely a good thing?

Also they encourage more humane slaughter methods of animals for human consumption such as CAK with chooks.......

surely all of these actions contribute to less suffering on the animals behalf?

I certainly do not wish to argue with anyone on here over the subject of PETA but as a vegan (a vegan that gave up animal products because of animal welfare issues) I was always lead to believe that PETA did a lot of good as far as animal welfare is concerned? I take it that just as the SPCA in some areas are much better than in others that PETA is the same?

Most of the people I personally know that have a problem with PETA usually only have a negative view of them because PETA protests about the slaughter of animals for human consumption and those people are meat eaters and therefore that is why they have a problem with them.......as a vegan I have been criticized my whole life for believing that an animals life could possibly be equal in value to that of a humans and can't help but feel that some peoples negative opinions of PETA are similar to those that I have endured.........

Perhaps in America and so forth things are different and PETA are not what they make out to be........

Again, I respect all of your opinions so please I wish no disrespect with my posts but wished to share my views


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you know many PETA members are hypocrites and eat meat? Yeah, they are wonderful *Sarcasm*


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

PETA has the right idea. :I but they go about it all wrong. i was watching videos they take online, and learned that, not only do they over-exaggerate things a lot(like filming when things LOOK the worst, but may not be), but they freaked out over bettas being shipped in the tiny bags. :I c'mon... they HAVE to be shipped like that. it reduces their stress, and they can't be shipped in bigger bags filled with others like other fish can be. AND they're put in cups right away when they reach the stores.

so... i don't support PETA. i agree with what they're trying to do(end animal cruelty), but i don't support what they do.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

My point is that not all PETA members are the same........


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

And 99% of them are hypercritical d-bags who don't care about animals and don't practice what they preach


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with what you are saying Luimeril but I do have to add one thing about them over reacting towards the small bags that bettas are shipped in..... well I do not know if all bettas are shipped in the same sized bags but here the bags are the size of your average playing card and sometimes the water in the bags does not even fully cover the betta......


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the bags i saw at my local pet store were just big enough to let the betta move a little. they were maybe a few inches long, and had just enough water to cover the betta no matter how the bag turned. even when i've gotten bettas in the mail from friends, it was a small bag with enough water to cover him/her no matter how the bag turned. they're only in the mail for a few days, though, so it's not too stressful on them. 8U


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> the bags i saw at my local pet store were just big enough to let the betta move a little. they were maybe a few inches long, and had just enough water to cover the betta no matter how the bag turned. even when i've gotten bettas in the mail from friends, it was a small bag with enough water to cover him/her no matter how the bag turned. they're only in the mail for a few days, though, so it's not too stressful on them. 8U


Exactly. I got two betta's from here and they were in tiny bags. Just enough water to cover them.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

xshainax unless you have actually been a PETA member in the past I do not believe that you have the right to make that assumption about 99% of PETA member not practicing what they preach, no doubt as you say some of them are hypocrites that do not practice what they preach but that does not mean that a majority of them are like that........... some PETA members agree on the whole with PETA's aims but it does not mean that they believe everything PETA do is right.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I simply refuse to to support any organization or group that kills more than it saves. Even if they didn't have those statistics, I feel they spend too much on their public appearance and not enough on the animals. That's my opinion at least.

Any donation toward ASPCA or a local rescue no matter how small can make a difference for some animal somewhere whether its a meal or even a warm place to sleep.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not arguing with you any more, there is no reason to


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Kuronue said:


> I simply refuse to to support any organization or group that kills more than it saves. Even if they didn't have those statistics, I feel they spend too much on their public appearance and not enough on the animals. That's my opinion at least.
> 
> Any donation toward ASPCA or a local rescue no matter how small can make a difference for some animal somewhere whether its a meal or even a warm place to sleep.


+1

My mother knew one of the uppers of PETA HE IS A JERK, he wanted my mother to KILL OUR PET DOG because she was a doberman pincher. Not because she was mean but BECAUSE OF HER BREED. They support BSL laws as well which will ban over 100 dog breeds if passed. PETTA is all talk and no action, all protest lots of blood, and in the end the animals pay. They are no good and they brainwash so many people it's truly sad. So many people who have no idea what they are supporting. They think they are supporting animal rights, in reality PETA stands for destroying all domestic animals. The presidant herself has said this.

Also I find it funny you are upset about your ASPCA putting animals to sleep when PETA puts more healthy animals to sleep and hardly adopts out any. One year they only adopted out 7 animals. The ASPCA is looking like saints compared to that. PETA puts down over 1,000 at one facility every year. They adopt out an average of 10. PETA's shelter is not set up for caring for animals. Have you seen them? It's disgusting, it's death row.

Let's hear what the leaders of PETA have to say about pets of any kind. 'weeding out these weak pathetic creatures?" this doesn't sound like a nation of animal lovers, more like Hitler and his Third Rich.

http://purebredcatbreedrescue.org/animal_rights.htm

http://dailycaller.com/2012/02/24/documents-peta-kills-more-than-95-percent-of-pets-in-its-care/

Also PETA kills the animals they get within 24 hours of having them walk in through the front door....so really...no too helpful. This artical is very enlightening.


----------



## 319 (Jan 19, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Most of the people I personally know that have a problem with PETA usually only have a negative view of them because PETA protests about the slaughter of animals for human consumption and those people are meat eaters and therefore that is why they have a problem with them.......as a vegan I have been criticized my whole life for believing that an animals life could possibly be equal in value to that of a humans and can't help but feel that some peoples negative opinions of PETA are similar to those that I have endured.........


I just thought I would put in that I am vegetarian, not vegan, but I have NEVER liked PETA. I stopped eating meat because I watched a documentary on slaughterhouses, and as much as I wish I did, I can't stand the taste of fish.. 
I'm sure not everyone associated with PETA is a jerk but when they have people going around throwing "blood" on people for eating meat, or wearing fur. Being a jerk like that won't get people to see your side or their side. It will only make the whole of the group look like a huge group inconsiderate jerks. If they were truly set in their cause then they would find better ways to prove it.
Way before our "concrete jungles" people hunted, ate meat, and wore the furs... it's...what is it called...oh yeah, SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST. Just because we have thumbs doesn't mean we aren't animals....

I don't hate those who eat meat. So what. Its a personal choice. Not everyone likes to eat rabbit food all day..


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

If PETA wants to be taken seriously they need to learn to control their fanatics. There may be decent people in PETA but the world will never know as the idiots in the front with the paint buckets won't shut up. 

If I want to get persecuted for my views on certain things I will travel back in time to The Inquisition. That summons up how I feel about PETA.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Phaydra said:


> If PETA wants to be taken seriously they need to learn to control their fanatics. There may be decent people in PETA but the world will never know as the idiots in the front with the paint buckets won't shut up.
> 
> If I want to get persecuted for my views on certain things I will travel back in time to The Inquisition. That summons up how I feel about PETA.


Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

and their games, aimed to children, make ME sick. i played their Mario spoof and their Pokemon spoof. both were disgusting, and i refused to let my 9 year old niece LOOK at them. i played their Cooking Mama spoof too, and that one was just horrid. :I

there are easier ways to get people to see their views, rather than the things they do. ruining fur and leather coats, sending mostly nude ladies out to protest things.... 8I nah.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

PETA is just an embarrasment to the human race. They have a pokemon spoof? Haha where can I find it


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can we stop arguing over the organization!? There are many other threads which have gotten out of hand because of something as powerful as the word "peta". There are two members in this thread from Australia where the organization seems to be better than SPCA. This is called worldview. A certain set of rules, ideologies and customs which are totally different than in USA and even Canada, where I am from. So I vote the members in this thread just agree to disagree on this matter. Nobody is proving anything by arguing.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

PETA is still extreme over here. It's just not as publicised as it is in America. 

A lot of breeders of animals are very wary of PETA and with good reason. 

They sucker a lot of people in by misrepresenting their true intentions and purpose.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Laki said:


> Can we stop arguing over the organization!? There are many other threads which have gotten out of hand because of something as powerful as the word "peta". There are two members in this thread from Australia where the organization seems to be better than SPCA. This is called worldview. A certain set of rules, ideologies and customs which are totally different than in USA and even Canada, where I am from. So I vote the members in this thread just agree to disagree on this matter. Nobody is proving anything by arguing.


I thought that was the point of this thread. It's a thread about PETA. Better to get it out here then let it spill over into other threads.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, PETA had the audacity to call my friend a murdering c-word because she bought a betta and 10 gallon kit for her autistic child


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

PETA Is too extreme for me. I think the cause is nobel but their tactics (like described above) remind me of Fred Phelps and I think their views are too extreme as well.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

PETA members may have good intentions, and I would never generalise over them (which I think is something a lot of people here are doing and should calm down - it is always the most obnoxious ones that get heard the most, whilst the reasonable ones do not get heard!) but sadly my interactions with them have all been negative. A friend of mine keeps domestic chickens, and very well too, and PETA members consistently break into his home and "free" his chickens, because they believe it is wrong to keep them as pets. Needless to say, his chickens do not survive when "freed".

Our local RSPCA is excellent. Animals are given the best treatment possible in the circumstances and rehomed as quickly as possible. They are never put down due to time spent in the shelter; the only time they are put down is when they are too sick to recover, or too vicious to retrain and rehome.

I know I'm not a mod and don't have a right to ask this, but please, guys, stop generalising. The overall organisation may be a bit of a mess, but it also has its share of lovely, well-meaning people like Veggiegirl. All you are doing is inflaming the topic by assuming everyone in the organisation is an extremist.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree, PETA is too extreme. As mentioned before, their cause is good, but their execution is just terrible. I find the things I hear about them appalling. How could they kill those innocent, ADOPTABLE animals without giving them a chance? How in the world is killing them helping them? The more I think about them, the more they infuriate me. 

Their pokemon spoof made my dislike meter skyrocket (being a pokemon fan and all). Pokemon aren't real, why are you wasting time on that when there are animals in the real world that need help?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I am about to play devil's advocate and catch a lot of backlash, but here I go...

I live in the US. Those of you who have read my posts on other threads know that I have guns, eat meat including deer, have 2 rescue dogs and a rescue cat, and love my pets. But, speaking as someone who was going into the medical field, a computer generaterd modlel (while helpful) wasn't the same as working with real muscles, vessles, nerves, and organs (we worked with cats). We needed it for our education. I'm not saying we should scoop out mice and frogs and plop them in the kids' laps, but I do believe that they should be given the choice between the 2. I think that some children learn better with hands on than they do watching a blinking light and I want the children to be inspired to learn about how the body works.

I love my pets. All of them, but I'm not gonna sit here and lie saying that euthanasia is evil and every pet should be taken care of indefinitly until a home for them is found.

->


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> I know I am about to play devil's advocate and catch a lot of backlash, but here I go...
> 
> I live in the US. Those of you who have read my posts on other threads know that I have guns, eat meat including deer, have 2 rescue dogs and a rescue cat, and love my pets. But, speaking as someone who was going into the medical field, a computer generaterd modlel (while helpful) wasn't the same as working with real muscles, vessles, nerves, and organs.
> 
> ...


Why would you get backlash?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

->
That's just not the case. Some animals are just far too wild, ill, agressive, or unfriendly to ever live with humans. Some are sick with problems that a future owner just could not afford to take care of. I've lost track of how much money I've spent on my minpin Sugar, but it's several thousand. Her meds are about $24 a month. The cost of her meds and visits would be much more if I didn't have such a caring vet who gives me a huge break on everything. Most people couldn't afford a dog like her.
And then there's Missy the rat terrier. They found her in a trash bag on the side of the road). Near death surrounded by what looked like her littermates (they were all about 3 months old. My dad adopted her at about 5 or 6 months old, but she bonded with me. She was scared of her own shadow. No one could hold her and she would stiffen up if you held her, but she had to be right next to us. It took months to get her to warm up to us and she is still a scardy cat.
->
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluewind said:


> I live in the US. Those of you who have read my posts on other threads know that I have guns, eat meat including deer, have 2 rescue dogs and a rescue cat, and love my pets. But, speaking as someone who was going into the medical field, a computer generaterd modlel (while helpful) wasn't the same as working with real muscles, vessles, nerves, and organs (we worked with cats). We needed it for our education. I'm not saying we should scoop out mice and frogs and plop them in the kids' laps, but I do believe that they should be given the choice between the 2. I think that some children learn better with hands on than they do watching a blinking light and I want the children to be inspired to learn about how the body works.
> 
> ->


I agree with you to an extent, and I did a lot of dissections in high school, but in retrospect I do think animals should only be available to students studying biology in college (which is what we call the final two years of highschool, years 11 and 12, here). They have proven that they have an interest in the subject, whereas a lot of highschoolers just enjoy hacking up dead things. I don't think animals should have to die for their morbid curiosity, although I can see a need for actual animals for those who want to further their study in the area and can actually gain something from it. However, I don't think rats should be raised and then slaughtered so blindly for dissections. I wish they could be given ex-labrats or something instead. I know it's not practical in mayn cases, but I do believe alternatives to mass slaughter should be explored.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

->
but she will never be a normal little miss. Sometimes she bites (especially if startled while asleep or while sitting with me and someone approaches). Sometimes if we yell (even if it's at each other) she gets so scared she wets herself. She is scared to go outside alone like she thinks we will leave her out there. At 3 years old, I don't see her improving beyond her current state and I love her still, but I'm sure 9/10ths of people couldn't handle her issues. Most people talk a big game, but when it comes down to it, most of them would not choose to have a pet with issues.

And what about the animals themselves? When an animal is in a great deal of pain with no hope of recovery or has little to no quality of life, I strongly believe that they should be euthanized. But some people not only fight enthanasia, but nature itself and try to make the pet live via artificial means. I had a cousin do that with her poor dog. 19 years old, blind, mostly deaf, no teeth, had seziures, internal problems
->


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> PETA members may have good intentions, and I would never generalise over them (which I think is something a lot of people here are doing and should calm down - it is always the most obnoxious ones that get heard the most, whilst the reasonable ones do not get heard!) but sadly my interactions with them have all been negative. A friend of mine keeps domestic chickens, and very well too, and PETA members consistently break into his home and "free" his chickens, because they believe it is wrong to keep them as pets. Needless to say, his chickens do not survive when "freed".
> 
> Our local RSPCA is excellent. Animals are given the best treatment possible in the circumstances and rehomed as quickly as possible. They are never put down due to time spent in the shelter; the only time they are put down is when they are too sick to recover, or too vicious to retrain and rehome.
> 
> I know I'm not a mod and don't have a right to ask this, but please, guys, stop generalizing. The overall organization may be a bit of a mess, but it also has its share of lovely, well-meaning people like Veggiegirl. All you are doing is inflaming the topic by assuming everyone in the organization is an extremist.


Though I do understand where you are coming from someone who is a member needs to realize this is an attitude they will often meet when they mention the word PETA. Call it the guilty by association syndrome. It's something you will need to accept, try to fix, or find a more welcomed organization. We can sugar coat the forums but not the world.




Bombalurina said:


> However, I don't think rats should be raised and then slaughtered so blindly for dissections. I wish they could be given ex-labrats or something instead. I know it's not practical in mayn cases, but I do believe alternatives to mass slaughter should be explored.


You know in Japan they have genetically engineered transparent frogs to prevent unnecessary death.
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/21084239/#.URc1pGeWOGQ


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

->
, could barely walk, fur falling out, and in so much pain. He would walk a few steps and just colapse. I felt so sorry for the poor thing. :-(

Anyway, I don't fault a shelter when they put down an unhealthy animal or one that would be extreamly hard to find a home for. They only have so much space and so much funding. I don't approve of them putting down healthy ones though and I wish they had somewhere to ship them out to once they had been there x days like a weekly van that took them to a no kill place.

I believe that animal abusers should be harshly punished. Not only is it terrible in its own right, but it shows a tendancey towards violance which could one day be directed toward a human (and I know there are some real sickos out there that would have been stoped early if someone had caught them abusing their pets!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The trouble I think with PETA is that at its core it is a very radical group that has some very extreme views. However, because they know that if they come out telling this to Joe Public, they are most likely going to be viewed of as a bunch of animal rights whackos and their pool of donations would soon dry up. 

Therefore, they deliberately sell themselves as being 'for' the animals when if you listen to/read quotes from senior members of the group, it becomes very obvious that the only thing they are for is the extinction of domesticated animals. 

There is a big difference between advocating for animal *welfare*, and advocating for animal *rights*.

I think a lot of members of PETA do indeed love animals. However, there is a lot of scary information floating around out there about the conduct of PETA and the ideals that their leaders pursue.

I believe HSUS is also just a step below PETA in that respect. A lot of people donate to them thinking that they are helping animals in shelters, when in actual fact that is not what the HSUS does at all.

When you see the amount of money these organisations raise and the amount that is spent on actual programs that benefits the animals, you can draw some pretty good conclusions about what PETA stands for.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry for all the posts! Yall know how my phone is 

As far as backlash is concerned, I figured you go into a thread on PETA talking about euthanasia and hunting and you are just a hair shy of painting a bullseye on your behind! :lol:

As far as the disection at a later age... I could see that. Maybe in the late teens? But something like a real pig or cow heart would be good for them I think. Just one opened by the teacher and then inspected by the kids so they can see the valves and such. I was always the most facinated by the kidney myself. It really is a miraculas part of our bodies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bombalurina 
PETA members may have good intentions, and I would never generalise over them (which I think is something a lot of people here are doing and should calm down - it is always the most obnoxious ones that get heard the most, whilst the reasonable ones do not get heard!) but sadly my interactions with them have all been negative. A friend of mine keeps domestic chickens, and very well too, and PETA members consistently break into his home and "free" his chickens, because they believe it is wrong to keep them as pets. Needless to say, his chickens do not survive when "freed".

Our local RSPCA is excellent. Animals are given the best treatment possible in the circumstances and rehomed as quickly as possible. They are never put down due to time spent in the shelter; the only time they are put down is when they are too sick to recover, or too vicious to retrain and rehome.

I know I'm not a mod and don't have a right to ask this, but please, guys, stop generalizing. The overall organization may be a bit of a mess, but it also has its share of lovely, well-meaning people like Veggiegirl. All you are doing is inflaming the topic by assuming everyone in the organization is an extremist.

THANKYOU Bombalurina, I really support the work that PETA do against cruel animal testing, improving animal welfare for animals destined for human consumption and that sort of thing, that does NOT however mean that I support the activists that run around releasing peoples chooks/animals, or the fact that they tell us we should not keep fish in aquariums because it is cruel etc etc

I disagree with PETA views about more or less not keeping animals in a domestic form and so forth but when it comes to them working towards better conditions for live stock and exposing those who use really cruel practices for example animal testing then I cannot praise them enough, someone has to speak for those who cannot speak for themselves..... 

I understand that whenever PETA is mentioned there are always those who will have a lot of negative things to say and fair enough PETA do do a lot of controversial things, however I think it is extremely unfair to make the assumption that all PETA supporters would run around calling people murderers and releasing peoples much loved pets.......


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluewind said:


> Sorry for all the posts! Yall know how my phone is
> 
> As far as backlash is concerned, I figured you go into a thread on PETA talking about euthanasia and hunting and you are just a hair shy of painting a bullseye on your behind! :lol:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. In my penultimate year of school I had the chance to dissect the heart, oesophagus, liver and stomach of a sheep whilst they were all connected. It was a great learning experience, though I'm sad that it meant an animal had to die for it.

As for hunting, I don't understand hunting for pleasure at all, but I do think hunting for food is more ethical than farming it, especially if you are someone like my dad who kills with a single shot each time and never kill more than he can eat. I also understand the need for hunting for population control on things like feral pigs, which decimate local species and threaten huge swaths of natural environments with their destructive tendencies. All this coming from a vegetarian with plans to go vegan.  Hey, maybe we could use the wild pigs for science! 

What I do object to is people who go out and just shoot stuff cos they can, because they just want a head for their wall.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Bluewind said:


> ->
> but she will never be a normal little miss. Sometimes she bites (especially if startled while asleep or while sitting with me and someone approaches). Sometimes if we yell (even if it's at each other) she gets so scared she wets herself. She is scared to go outside alone like she thinks we will leave her out there. At 3 years old, I don't see her improving beyond her current state and I love her still, but I'm sure 9/10ths of people couldn't handle her issues. Most people talk a big game, but when it comes down to it, most of them would not choose to have a pet with issues.
> 
> ->


Here- You should try confidence training with her. If she's a rat terrier, you will need a field and some tunnels and maybe even some smelly meat. Any case, train her to track the meat (which she should do normally as a terrier) and when she tracks it - on a long long rope; not free, not on reg leash- praise her and let her tear the meat up and et it if she wants. You will need to respond immediately and tell her how wonderful she is and really put her spirits up. Gradually, you can make the maze track more difficult and her confidence will get better and better. Extreme excercise and running will also calm her down at home so she is not so fearful. How do you react when she wets herself and cowers? By having her on a leash attached to your hips at all times in the house she will learn to be accustomed to the noise and learn tolerance to the sounds. Every time she reacts negatively, ignore her. Everytime she does not react praise her, cuddle her, kiss her, touch her and talk to her. This will, overtime, lead to her overall confidence. 



As for peta. Their propaganda leads to hate. I was involved with them as a teenager (their main target demographic for a lot of causes) and all I felt was confusion and hate. Living in Newfoundland I was constantly fed lies and misrepresented by peta and hsus because "all Newfoundlanders" are "barbaric and savage" because of the seal hunt. At home and on the news the fight was against animal rights activists because they had their facts messed up and I was stuck in the middle. I learned through school and reliable sources at home (history arguments) that, indeed, peta and hsus had their facts screwed up to gain donations and publicity. They sent Paul McCartney and his then-wife out to the ice floes to cuddle with a baby white coat...I mean, seriously?? White coats have been banned in the hunt since the 1980's. I then realised I was not a barbaric savage by neutrality. peta and their messages were a constant source of anger for me as a teen, not to mention that I felt like I was not doing my part because of their constant asking for donations. So I dug into their other campaigns and sure enough. You know who else skewed facts and used images as extremist propaganda?? Adolf Hitler. 

That is not to say I am comparing Peta to Hitler. I am comparing campaign techniques- control of the media. Now, somebody mentioned radicals. That is precisely who is marking peta as a bad organization. However, whoever is writing their website and campaign propaganda is also misleading the public into falsity to gain a profit. 

I do not agree with their tactics. Everybody here, as I stated earlier, will have their reasons for supporting or not supporting. My seal hunt story is the main reason for my non-support. I am not trying to convince anybody else to throw in the towel and suddenly hate them but please do your research, look for alternatives and misgivings in their controlled information. Always take things with a grain of salt.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

PETA kills thousand of animals in their shelters.. it's turned more into a business of shaming people and telling people how to do things rather than helping the animals. I am one of the biggest animal supporters/activists out there and PETA is a shame.. not all the individuals elsewhere, but the company themselves who will put an animal down before they bring it to a vet to get help. They will ruin people's businesses and lives.. in one instance they were out on boats banging on the water trying to scare the fish away so fishermen couldn't catch any.. but silly PETA people were actually stunning the fish and the fishermen actually were able to just scoop up the fish.. so they try to yell at people for eating animals.. yet send thank you cards to shelters who go from non kill to kill shelters.. thanking them for killing animals as PETA does NOT want people owning animals. They do not believe in animals as pets. Why very little are adopted out by PETA.

In 2009, PETA acquired 2,366 animals in their headquarter's shelter - only 8 of them were adopted, 2,301 were sent to a kill shelter and killed.. 31 are unknown in whether killed/adopted.. 97% kill rate.

In 2010, PETA acquired 2,345 animals in their headquarter's shelter, 44 were adopted, 2,200 were killed, 65 unknown. 94% kill rate.

In 2011, PETA acquired 1,992 animals in their headquarter's shelter, 24 adopted, 1,911 killed, 44 unknown. 96% kill rate. 

In the last 10 years, PETA has killed 27,751 animals, average 7 animals a day, every day PETA kills an animal in it's headquarter's shelter in Virginia. 

These have been reported by PETA themselves to Virginia Dept of Agriculture.

So, OP, what you say doesn't surprise me. Again, I am one of the biggest animal rights/lover you will meet.. will throw my boyfriend out of the truck to make room for a stray dog who needs a good meal.. but PETA isn't about the animals, it's about making money and making a name for themselves.. They are not the only animal rights group that doesn't like testing, etc.. but they are the only ones who will sit there and KILL HEALTHY animals because they do not want any animal as a pet. They will kill and harm animals just to prove a point, and to prevent people from having them. There is a side to PETA that most don't see because they don't believe an animal rights group would be like that.. they are like that.. the president of PETA will tell you straight up they will kill a healthy dog to avoid it from going into a home.. 

Donate to your local ASPCA before you give PETA a cent.. 

In my opinion


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

+1billion to this and then another plus of that times 10.

You couldn't have said it better. PETA is not for animals, they never really were. It's all about human greed.

I also have to agree with other above statements that they campaign light Adolf Hitler. They do. They say they do great things and yet hide the fact their concentration camps are full of dying animals. 

I want to list one good thing PETA has ever done for animals. Name one thing that was actually changed by PETA. There aren't any and you know why? Because PETA doesn't really care. Animal testing, farming, everything still exists, nothing has changed.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Laki, I think a lot of the problem is my dad. He's a tough man who is verbally abusive IMO. The nipping started when Missy was rescued when she was protecting dad because let's fact it, he was a godsend from her last owner. He un-does some of the progress I make with her, but I'm still proud of how far she's come.

She is mostly over nipping save for when she is startled and she can get a little rough with Sugar, but the 2 girls are as close as littermates. She gets to go running free as we live on a big plot of land far from neighbors. She loves going walking and is great at following commands. She knows the difference between my normal voice and scolding voice which hasn't really scared her since she figured out it didn't mean she would get harmed (the "rescuer" said she spanked Missy with a flyswat and threw her outside if she did something bad). In fact, the only physical punishment they ever get is a flick to the nose and scolding for barking.
->
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

->
As far as accadents, I scoop her up in my arms, flip her over on her back so I'm holding her like a baby, and take her outside. We stay outside until she potties out there and then she gets praise and a small snack. She never has a single accadent when dad isn't around and even minds better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

